# unknown medical profession qualifier and unknown classific.



## topgladiator

Friends,

The *medical or geographic* term, word, adj, or adverb looks like these 2 words: "Corp quam" , "Coup quam" , or "Cour quam" . 
The context is a church baptismal record from 1859 in the Province of Ascoli Piceno.

They are used in this sentence: "...Pompeo [son] di Antonii Nicolai Bruni et Antonia , [daughter of] Raphaeli Vespasiani huj [or hic] loci [THE TWO WORDS]
Chirurgia Professor in hoc [or hac] loco ab di Hici Hiorem [or Niorem] partuno douci [or dosci] 
baptizatus erat uno in pede primum excutero materno ..." 

The *class* title or description has 2 words. The first word is: "Gjcutto", "Gjeutto", "Gjcullo" or "Gjeullo". The second word is: "ufficio".
The context is a military record "Formazione Della Lista Dal Sindaco"
The words are used in the form of a request for the draftee or registrant to indicate his: 1) class and 2) motive for picking that class.
His previous response to a question about his profession translates "Farmer".

If anyone has any suggestions then please let me know.

topgladiator


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
please provide a picture of the text.


----------



## topgladiator

Fred_C,

How do I copy an image or photo with ctrl+C?  The photo of documents will not copy and
I can not figure out hos to insert a photo from a file into the message.

topgladiator


----------



## Cagey

You can try attaching it as an attachment.  

Click on [Go Advanced] below the Quick Reply answering box.
In the top row of icons, there is an icon with an paper clip. 
Use the drop-down menu and follow instructions. 
(It will tell you what kind of files can be added as attachments.)

If this doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## topgladiator

Fred_C,

These are the documents, which are now my property.  The contents were never published.  The author has signed it.  It is clearly in the public domain.

topgladiator


----------



## Quiviscumque

Ego infrascriptus presbyterus infantem sub conditione baptizavi circa medietatem noctis natam ex Pompeo filio Antonii Nocolai Bruni, et Antonia filia Raphaeli Vespasiani huius loci coniugibus, quam Cherurgiae Professor ?? hoc loco ob difficiliorem partum domi baptizaverat uno in pede primum ex utero materno egresso, et cui imposuit est nomen = Apollonia Concepta Modesta = Patrini fuerunt Raphael filius Iacobi huius loci et Antonia uxor Dominici Mondadori de Monte ?? huis loci ???


----------



## topgladiator

Quiviscumque,

Thank you.  You have good eyes.  Is it proper to say that Raphael Vespasiani is the professor of surgery? 

topgladiator


----------



## wandle

I read it as: _*Cherurgie Professor in hoc loco*_, 
which I take it means _'the practitioner of surgery in this place'_: in other words, the local surgeon.
This does not refer to Raphael.

_*... cui impositum est nomen ...*_

At the end, I believe it reads '_*Dominici Ranadori de Monte Blonco hujus loci iuxta*_' :_ 'of Domenico Ranadore of Monte Blonco next to this place'_.

Ranadore is an Italian name.
Monte Blonco is apparently a local name for Mont Blanc. See this page: 


> _'The plan was to catch a series of trains and busses and then take a series of trams over Monte Blonco (Mont Blanc) into France.'_


----------



## topgladiator

Wandle,

Thanks.  There are no Ranadori in the phonebook whereas there are plenty of Ramadori.  I wonder if the priest meant
montelanico in province of Rome.  But how would Domenico be a local resident? 
What is your assessment of the second image "Formazione Della Lista..."   especially the father's profession at "2" under "CONDIZIONE"  or 
the reference to "G.... Ufficio" for class or motive under "INDICAZIONE"? Is that a "G"?

topgladiator


----------



## Quiviscumque

wandle said:


> _*... cui impositum est nomen ...*_


Of course, sorry for my anacoluton


----------



## wandle

Well, I must say it does look more like _*Ramadori*_ than _*Ranadori*_ (having found some _Ranadori_ online, I stopped looking).

As regards the place name, I had overlooked this was in _Ascoli Piceno_, which puts Mont Blanc out of court.
Nevertheless, it does look like _*Blonco*_ or something similar. Compare the capital B in _*Bruni*_.

*Hujus loci iuxta* 'next to this place' means that _Monte Blonco_ (or whatever it is) is the name of the next local community to the place where the child was born, since 'this place' means the town or community of the child's birth.

The _Sindaco_ document I am afraid is too unclear for me to read. Can you post a higher resolution image?
For example, use a camera with a high megapixel rating and put the image online unreduced.


----------

